# من صلوات الإجبية ( صلاة الشكر )



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*صلاة الشكر*​

*فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله، أبا ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، لأنه سترنا وأعاننا، وحفظنا، وقبلنا إليه، وأشفق علينا، وعضدنا، وأتى بنا إلى هذه الساعة. هو أيضاً فلنسأله أن يحفظنا فى هذا اليوم المقدس، وكل أيام حياتنا، بكل سلامة. الضابط الكل الرب إلهنا.*​*أيها السيد الرب الإله ضابط الكل أبو ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، نشكرك على كل حال، ومن أجل كل حال، وفى كل حال، لأنك سترتنا، وأعنتنا، وحفظتنا، وقبلتنا إليك، وأشفقت علينا وعضدتنا. وأتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة.*
*من أجل هذا نسأل ونطلب من صلاحك يا محب البشر: امنحنا أن نكمل هذا اليوم المقدس، وكل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام، مع مخافتك. كل حسد، وكل تجربة، وكل فعل الشيطان، ومؤامرة الناس الأشرار، وقيام الأعداء الخفيين والظاهرين، أنزعها عنا وعن سائر شعبك وعن موضعك المقدس هذا. أما الصالحات والنافعات فارزقنا إياها. لأنك أنت الذى أعطيتنا السلطان أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو.*
*ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير بالنعمة والرأفات ومحبة البشر اللواتى لإبنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. هذا الذى من قبله المجد والكرامة، والعزة والسجود، تليق بك معه، مع الروح القدس المحيى المساوى لك، الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور. آمين.*


----------



## samer12 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من صلوات الإجبية ( صلاة الشكر )*

 نشكرك اللهم ونثني على ما أسديت إلينا من النعم فأشفق علينا أيها الصالح وارحمنا 
شكرا فراشة مسيحية على هذه الصلاة أذكريني بصلاتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من صلوات الإجبية ( صلاة الشكر )*

*صلوات العذرا و القديسين*

*ميرسى يا  سمير على المشاركة الحلوة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

